# gonal-f or menopurh



## habuiah (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi ff am due to start stimming in November i have being given the choice of gonal-f or menopur  as this is my first time doing ivf am really unsure of of what success any of these drugs will do for me, can anyone help with regards to making my decision i am also going on the LP i am 40yrs young lol if this helps. I anxiously await any replies thankyou for reading my post i wish everyone great success in their journey


----------

